# DLA Block Lottery



## Nitty (Apr 12, 2017)

This week I've noticed new faces around Dla2 Buena Park.. Couple hours later, I see offers from other warehouses! How can this be? Am I being transferred w/o any explanation? Turns out, I've been seeing offers from Hawthorne to Commerce, and even Irvine! I don't mind these at all. I think it broadens our opportunities for more blocks! Although, Dla2 is great to work at, I tried a couple of 4-hour blocks at DLA8-Hawthorne yesterday and it was cake! Hope they keep giving us these options..


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Check your spam folder for an email like this one:

*Starting Monday, April 10*, you may receive offers from XYZ, located at ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.

*You can accept or decline* these offers as you normally would. This screenshot is an example of what you may see in the Amazon Flex app.

*The block start location will automatically update in the Amazon Flex app one hour before your block start time.*

To receive 'Reserved Offers.' Please *update your availability within the Amazon Flex app. *These are offers that are *only offered to you.* You will need to take action before the "accept by" times expire to secure these blocks. Any unaccepted "Reserved Offers" will be released once the "accept by" window expires.

You can also accept Offers throughout the day. These offers - available to everyone -may be released up to 24 hours before the block time.

Thank you for delivering smiles with us.

*The Amazon Flex Team
*​Seems like they're rolling this out all over the place....


----------



## Nitty (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you, jester121.

For some reason, I never got the email.

Anyways, good luck out there!


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Check your spam folder for an email like this one:
> 
> *Starting Monday, April 10*, you may receive offers from XYZ, located at ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.
> 
> ...


They're finally doing it! Are u in Prime Now or Logistics? I'm still waiting for this email.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Logistics. I don't imagine blocks stick around long enough in Prime that they'd need to migrate drivers around, but ya never know.


----------



## Nitty (Apr 12, 2017)

So I went in for another 3 hr block this morning in Hawthorne Dla8.... Lovin it! At least the morning ones Lol


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

they merged UCA1 & UCA8 about a month ago even though we didn't need more drivers at UCA1 and it's even harder getting blocks over here, I wish they would unmerge


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Logistics. I don't imagine blocks stick around long enough in Prime that they'd need to migrate drivers around, but ya never know.


Oh...here I was thinking they would offer Logistics blocks to Prime drivers during slow period because theres just not enough work.

I would do some Logistics blocks right now instead of having to swipe so much. They must have good reasons for not wanting to use the Prime drivers for Logistics. Here in Irvine, the Prime now and Logistics warehouses are almost next to each other. Lol.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

One consequence of this multi warehouse blocks is that people don't need to request a transfer to try another warehouse (applicable in certain areas).


----------

